# New-ish to stingrays



## DubDapper (Oct 8, 2019)

Hey everyone. So I’ve been around the sting ray world a while but more on the lowrider side and that was years ago. Wanting to finally get back into it and build a standard bike as a rider. I have a 65 frame, fork and few other parts. 

The frame seems to have some brazing on it which are in the pics. I’ve been told that it was common on later frames for a reinforcement. Now I could shave that down and make the bike look like and earlier model like I want, but collecting parts seems like it’s not worth it in the end. Ill have tons of money wrapped up into a “look a like” bike that’s just a rider and not a show bike. 

This bring me into my actual question. It seems prices are all over the place for a late 60s semi complete bike. I know condition and being more or less complete plays major factors. But for a bike that’s maybe missing parts and has bad paint, would $200 or less be a normal price? Any help would be awesome!


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 9, 2019)

Always more expensive to piece a bike together, better to buy a complete original. In regards to your question, are you asking if the bike in the pic is worth $200? Depends on year. If its a 64, then maybe. I have been on a muscle bike tangent lately. I may be selling the yellow 69 fastback soon.


----------



## Artweld (Oct 9, 2019)

DubDapper said:


> Hey everyone. So I’ve been around the sting ray world a while but more on the lowrider side and that was years ago. Wanting to finally get back into it and build a standard bike as a rider. I have a 65 frame, fork and few other parts.
> 
> The frame seems to have some brazing on it which are in the pics. I’ve been told that it was common on later frames for a reinforcement. Now I could shave that down and make the bike look like and earlier model like I want, but collecting parts seems like it’s not worth it in the end. Ill have tons of money wrapped up into a “look a like” bike that’s just a rider and not a show bike.
> 
> This bring me into my actual question. It seems prices are all over the place for a late 60s semi complete bike. I know condition and being more or less complete plays major factors. But for a bike that’s maybe missing parts and has bad paint, would $200 or less be a normal price? Any help would be awesome!View attachment 1075902View attachment 1075903View attachment 1075904



Looks like the wrong chainguard for a 65. Should probably have a wing tip style [emoji106]

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## unregistered (Oct 9, 2019)

I'd be curious to know your serial number cause that's the style and exact location of factory re-enforcement seen on late 1970s Scramblers.


----------



## DubDapper (Oct 9, 2019)

I messed up the post. It’s a 75 frame! Damn typos! I know the chain guard is incorrect as it also doesn’t fit well at all. I paid $70 for it years ago as you see it in the last picture. At this point unless I can find something local to build besides this one, I may be selling. I would love to find one that is more late 60s and half way complete or with some incorrect parts, to build off of. Just seems that most people want all the money for them........yet they seem to be for sale all over.


----------



## unregistered (Oct 10, 2019)

Agreed, starting from this would be a bitch and very expensive. 
Keep your eyes peeled on Craigslist, Facebook marketplace, etc. Living in a big metro like you do, odds are in your favor for something to pop up. Also, make offers on stuff you see listed, someone's bound to take you up on it...


----------

